# =D cute animals! (pic heavy)



## xiahe (May 17, 2006)

i think harp seals are adorable...how could anyone want to slaughter such a cute face? (seeing since they have that seal hunt in canada every year... T____T)





shiba inu =D





jindo puppy =D (it's a korean dog)




















i love how that kitten is just staring @ that hamster...XD















"chick magnet" XD





PANDAS! =D (the one in the back looks a little deranged XD)















^______^


el fin. ♥


----------



## Shimmer (May 17, 2006)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww I WANNA PANDA!! And a bunny! And a kitty! and a PUPPY!!! 



eeee!


----------



## SChotgurrl (May 17, 2006)

These are soooooooooo freakin cute! I'm saving them to my computer so I can make a collage of them and save them as a desktop or screensaver!!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (May 17, 2006)

I want a Korean puppy! Those are too cute!


----------



## Dawn (May 17, 2006)

Very cute!  I like the bunnies, I have a slew of them running around my yard eating all of my perennials.  Darn things.  They are so cute, and so nasty at the same time.


----------



## midnightlouise (May 17, 2006)

Awwww!! Those pics are so darn cute!!! Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 17, 2006)

So adorable!  I love Shiba Inus!  They look like stuffed animals!  I would like a panda as well, but ummm, I don't want to change panda diapers. 

That kitten staring at the hamster is cracking me up.  He looks like he is thinking, "Hmmm.  I am not sure why, but I have this feeling that I might want to eat you when I get a bit older."   Hey, don't get mad!  I am not condoning kitten-on-hamster violence.  I am just saying that's what it looks like.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (May 17, 2006)

*Is that first kitty pic. a Scottish Fold?  They're beautiful cats!!  Oh God, if I were in that room fulla' Panda babes, I think I'd want to roll around hugging all of them!!!  It's funny how big they get....*


----------



## Juneplum (May 17, 2006)

complete and TOTAL cuteness overload! i'm saving all of them too! thanks SOOO much for posting these


----------



## ruby_soho (May 18, 2006)

Omigosh this is cute overload! I want them all and I want them all now!


----------



## asteffey (May 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruby_soho* 
_Omigosh this is cute overload! I want them all and I want them all now!_

 

i concur. AWWW x 100000


----------



## xiahe (May 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 
_*Is that first kitty pic. a Scottish Fold? They're beautiful cats!! Oh God, if I were in that room fulla' Panda babes, I think I'd want to roll around hugging all of them!!! It's funny how big they get....*_

 
yup!  scottish fold kittens are the cutest things ever ♥


----------



## macaddictgirlie (May 23, 2006)

Such cute pics !!


----------



## Lalli (May 23, 2006)

i want them alllllllll the pandas look so cute and cuddly! and the seal is so adorable


----------

